# White HM Spawn Log



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello!

I'm Ashley, and I'm about to start my first attempt at breeding bettas! I plan to use this as a journal and note-taking area for myself, and hopefully to get some feedback and advice from you all! 

I just purchased my breeding pair. 


















Aren't they beautiful?  

I've set up two tanks: one to keep the two in, and, of course, a spawning tank. 

Housing tank: 

20-gallon Glass Tank
Clear Plastic Hood
Mesh Divider
Tetra 50 Watt Heater
Whisper Power Filter 40
Thermometer
Sand Substrate
Live Plants
Driftwood 
Limestone Rocks

Spawning tank:

20-gallon Glass Tank
Clear Plastic Hood
LED Aquarium Lighting
Tetra 50 Watt Heater
Whisper Power Filter 40
Thermometer
Live Plants
Driftwood
Limestone Rocks
Styrofoam Cup

I'll probably take some pictures of the tanks another day.

Supplies:

Mardel Maroxy
Mardel Maracyn
Freshwater Aquarium Salt
Kordon Novaqua and Amquel
pH Stabilizer
Ammonia Test Strips
5-in-1 Test Strips
Aqueon Siphon
Algae Sponge
Extra Whisper Filter Cartridges

Food:
Brine Shrimp Hatchery
Microworm Culture
Frozen Bloodworms
Betta Pellets

Currently, I'm waiting for my fish to be shipped to me (as I bought them off of Aquabid) and working on starting up the brine shrimp hatchery. 

Let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

These guys are beautiful! They have nice minimal branching and toplines. The only thing I would be concerned about is the long anals and small dorsal base.


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm new to this, so I'm not sure why that's a problem. Would you enlighten me? :3


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Well if you're show breeding then you would want the best betta you would want. Have you read ibc forms? Or are you not interested? <--- Not trying to be offensive


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not really interested in showing them; at least not yet!


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

But, now that you've mentioned it, I'm going to go read up on form.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

This is not bad pair. They have their faults but with selective breeding you might be able to produce showable fish in a few generations. 

About your supplies...

Spawning tank:

20-gallon Glass Tank - hopefully you're not using the same tank as your housing?
Clear Plastic Hood - make sure it airtight
LED Aquarium Lighting - not to be left on 24/7
Tetra 50 Watt Heater
Whisper Power Filter 40 - needs to be removed. You need a sponge filter and airpump to be turned on once the fry are free swimming. 
Thermometer
Live Plants - will give you infusoria (good)
Driftwood - not needed
Limestone Rocks - not needed
Styrofoam Cup

I'll probably take some pictures of the tanks another day.

Supplies:

Mardel Maroxy 
Mardel Maracyn
Freshwater Aquarium Salt - don't use all the time
Kordon Novaqua and Amquel
pH Stabilizer - don't use unless your pH is dangerously high. It's better to let the bettas adapt to the pH
Ammonia Test Strips - might want to get a liquid test kit; strips are not realiable
5-in-1 Test Strips - same as above
Aqueon Siphon - not to be used until your fry are a couple of months
Algae Sponge - for cleaning the glass? 
Extra Whisper Filter Cartridges - not needed since the filter needs to be removed. 

Food:
Brine Shrimp Hatchery - no need to start hatching until the fry are freeswimming. They can feed off the infusoria that first couple of days. BBS takes about 24 hours to hatch. 
Microworm Culture
Frozen Bloodworms
Betta Pellets


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with Vilmarisv on what is needed, I also had the same questions.
What a lovely pair you have! Since the male's anal isn't too long, the fry might have shorter anals, once you breed them we'll see.


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> This is not bad pair. They have their faults but with selective breeding you might be able to produce showable fish in a few generations.
> 
> About your supplies...
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful. It looks like you got some good advice. Good luck with your spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

These are the ones I use and love http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3954
If you buy from this site make sure you select the actual filters instead of the "Repl. Sponge" because that is just for the sponge. 
These come with extra sponges anyway which I have never used because they are very durable. I actually use my extra sponges to clean my containers


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck on this spawn, they are very beautiful!! You should do fine with them seeing as there are so many helpful pro's on here


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

I received my female in the mail yesterday! She's very healthy and happy, and swimming around the tank with curiosity. 

I also purchased a few apple snails for the tank - any information I should know about those? I have read that they are a suitable tankmate for bettas, as they have a hard shell and the fish won't be able to kill them (haha). 

I'm very excited about getting my male!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I breed apple snails, LOL. They CAN be good tank mates for bettas, but it really depends on the fish's personality. The fish eating them isn't really much of a worry, but they can, and many will, nip at the snail's body and tentacles until they close up into their shells and are afraid to come out again! They can starve to death, or die of simple stress. Both of my male bettas are fine with the snails (they're a great place for a nap!) Just keep a close eye on them, and feed the snails well. They'll clean up extra fish food, but most won't really touch algae.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Opaque white bettas are my dream. I love them so much. I will definitely be stalking this thread, especially if you decide to sell/give away any of the spawn.


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

This is my first spawn, so I mainly intend to give them all away. Haha. I would be happy to give you one for just the price of the shipping if it's successful!


----------



## ashleyluss (Sep 17, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> I breed apple snails, LOL. They CAN be good tank mates for bettas, but it really depends on the fish's personality. The fish eating them isn't really much of a worry, but they can, and many will, nip at the snail's body and tentacles until they close up into their shells and are afraid to come out again! They can starve to death, or die of simple stress. Both of my male bettas are fine with the snails (they're a great place for a nap!) Just keep a close eye on them, and feed the snails well. They'll clean up extra fish food, but most won't really touch algae.


I read (on the website you showed me) that they eat brine shrimp, so I gave them a bit of the frozen brine shrimp I have and they devoured it! It was entertaining. Haha.


----------

